# A little help?



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 29gal glass tank that I plan to plant as soon as my eco complete substrate comes through the mail. It has a hood and cover with a 23'' long flourescent light. I do not know the wattage. It seems decently bright, though. However, I would feel more comfortable knowing how many watts I was using in my tank. I know some people use a hanging light fixture for their tanks. Is it possible to simply use my hood/cover with a 23'' light? If so, what are some good brands that can fit into my tank? 

I appreciate any and all help!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

Most of the "standard" 30" fluorescent fixtures come with a 23" / 20 watt T12 bulb which work fine for viewing fish but are woefully inadequate for growing most aquatic plants. A 20 watt bulb gives you less than 1 watt per gallon (WPG) which will make it very difficult to grow anything except for possibly ones that require the lowest possible light such as mosses, Java ferns, and anubias. If you haven't read the "stickys" at the beginning of this forum start there.

If you want to grow plants that require more light start checking out your LFS, Craigslist, online suppliers, or Ebay for light fixtures that have use bulbs and/or higher wattages.

I first decided on the plants I wanted to grow, then bought the equipment I need to meet the requirements of the plants.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

So, what you're saying is that there aren't any 23'' lights that can grow plants well that would fit into my hood?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

No, what I said was the 23" bulb that you have in your hood is probably rated 20 watts and that you may be able to grow low light plants with it.

Maybe something like this would work for you. http://www.aquariumguys.com/aqualight5.html You may also be able to retrofit your existing fixture to handle power compact bulbs with a kit from AH Supply http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm. Send Kim at email at AHS, give him the information about your fixture, and he will let you know if yours can be retrofitted. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

The $82 seems a little much for a light . Is there not anything cheaper?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Can anyone reccommend any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

thats really not that bad a deal you can look up rerofits but then you dont get the cool fixture just guts and they have to be mounted


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

The more I read the more I find out that it isn't such a bad deal. I'll think about it. I wouldn't mind doing a diy project, though.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kamon,

I did a bunch of research before I started on this adventure. I decided to go with AHS for my tanks and DIY enclosures. Not only did I end up with great lights and bulbs but I know how to fix them if I ever have a problem. I called and talked with Kim at AHS before I purchased. He is a great guy, asked me what kinds of plants I wanted to grow, and made commendations based upon my tank size and plant choices. It's been a year and I could not be happier.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

good lighting will take you sooo much farther you wont be disappointed, you might look into co2 aswell if your not already using it.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

this is what i use. I have 2 of these fixtures on my 29g and even considering adding a third to help my hc
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ght30?&query=coralife+f/w&queryType=0&offset=


----------

